# couple of locked bucks Im working on



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I was asked to do a euro mount of a heavy antlered 13 point locked onto an 8 pointer. I do a lot of euro mounts of all manner of species for hunters as well as my own archery kills but this is my first euro of locked bucks.

The 13 point died first and critter got his nose. He was pretty ripe. The stench coming off him was impressive. Whats odd is that his throat and mouth and sinuses were filled with blood. While neither were killed with a weapon, The blood filled sinus cavity looked like what Im used to seeing from a double lung archery kill.

Here is what they looked like when delivered for me to start the process.





































The first step was to place multiple zip ties on the antlers because during the skull cleaning process (for these 2 I'll use warm water maceration) The skulls soften a bit and things get more flexible and I would hate for them to come apart.

I now have the bulk of the flesh and fat off, the next step is the whitening process after I wrap every inch of antler in black electrical tape to ensure none of the whitener gets on the antlers.




























To be continued.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

We are watching!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not seeing the pics


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Bucman said:


> I'm not seeing the pics


Welcome to Michigan sportsman.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Pretty sweet. Can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

to protect the antlers from the whitener, I wrap them in electrical tape. (3 rolls) 

Then I coat one skull with 40 volume creme developer and add small squares of paper towel and then more 40 volume and then saran wrap to keep it from evaporating under the heat of the lights.










I can really only do one buck at a time of this stuff will drip and slid off on the other.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty impressive mount and the process and time you are taking to do this mount. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

What did you do to get the stink out of them?


----------

